# Is this a salad dressing?



## cookieee (Feb 11, 2019)

While researching my jams and jelly binder for the cooking game, I came across this. I don't know what to make of it. It does call for DH's favorite, Blueberry.  What do you all thing it is for? Maybe a fruit salad or lettuce salad or what?

Blueberry Dressing (makes 2/3 cup)

2 TB blueberry vinegar
1 1/2 tsp firmly packed light brown sugar
1/2 tsp ground cardamom
1/2 tsp ground coriander seeds
1/3 cup olive oil
3 TB blueberry preserves

In a bowl whisk together the vinegar, brown sugar, cardamom and coriander, add the oil in a stream, whisking until it is emulsified. Stir in the preserves and let the dressing stand for 1 hour at room temperature.

Source: Gourmet mag. 4/93  Suzanne Carmichael, Tacoma, Washington


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 11, 2019)

cookieee said:


> While researching my jams and jelly binder for the cooking game, I came across this. I don't know what to make of it. It does call for DH's favorite, Blueberry.  What do you all thing it is for? Maybe a fruit salad or lettuce salad or what?
> 
> Blueberry Dressing (makes 2/3 cup)
> 
> ...


That’s pretty sweet! I could see it as a good dressing for a spinach, fruit and nut salad, maybe?

Needless to say, I’ll never make it. I’ve never seen blueberry vinegar on the shelves at the supermarket, so it’s a no-go for me.(I’m sure one could make blueberry vinegar, but I’m not even gonna google it!)


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2019)

I've made a dressing with fig balsamic vinegar and used it on a salad made of butter lettuce, fruit, feta and mint. Your recipe could also be used as a marinade and glaze (not over direct heat) for grilled chicken.


----------



## Addie (Feb 12, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> That’s pretty sweet! I could see it as a good dressing for a spinach, fruit and nut salad, maybe?
> 
> Needless to say, I’ll never make it. I’ve never seen blueberry vinegar on the shelves at the supermarket, so it’s a no-go for me.(I’m sure one could make blueberry vinegar, but I’m not even gonna google it!)



I don't ever recall seeing blueberry vinegar on any grocery shelf.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2019)

Addie said:


> I don't ever recall seeing blueberry vinegar on any grocery shelf.


You would find it in a specialty store, not a grocery store.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks guys for your salad suggestions. I have also put DH on Blueberry Vinegar alert when he is grocery shopping. If he can't find it, I have a couple recipes on how to make it.
1. Blueberry Vinegar
2. Blueberry Basil Vinegar
3. Triple-Berry Vinegar - more of a marinade


----------



## Saffy. (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't like any salad dressings, i use piccalilli instead, i just add a few spoonfuls over the top of a tossed in salad, it works well and gives my salad a bit of heat!


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 5, 2019)

The recipe looks super simple. I wonder how long it lasts.

https://www.blueberrycouncil.org/blueberry-recipe/blueberry-vinegar/


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 5, 2019)

Well, *rr*, since vinegar is pretty acidic, it probably is OK for a while, especially since it's stored in the fridge. But to make sure you would use it up in a timely manner, you could make a smaller batch. Maybe 1 cup berries, 1 cup vinegar, 1 Tbsp sugar, or even 2/3 cup each berries and sugar and 2 tsp sugar.

Hmm, I think I might make a small batch of the stuff myself when blues go on sale cheap.   See what you've done!


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 6, 2019)

Sorry about that! 

I got stuck on exploring that webpage with all the blueberry recipes. Forget the blueberry vinegar. I have to try all those blueberry desserts first!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2019)

tome,the op's shared recipe looks like another berry vinaigrette.  I have had and love raspberry vinaigrette, strawberry, and others.  I would think this blueberry concoction would be equally good on a tossed salad, or drizzled over raw cauliflower, or broccoli. But that's my take on it.  Enjoy your blueberry recipes.  Just remember, there's a lot of fiber in those little blue fruits, and they can get you running to the bathroom more than usual.

Seeeeeya; Chief longwind of the North


----------



## kenmiller (Jun 7, 2019)

Usually, I add ACV(apple cider vinegar), lemon juice, black pepper, pink salt and little olive oil for dressing.


----------

